# Gaming Monitor, WQHD?



## Joonnaaasss (29. August 2014)

Hey, Suche momentan einen besseren Gaming Monitor da ich mal jenseits der full hd auflösung gehen will. 
Habe natürlich schon von vielen gehört, wie qnix und co, würde mich aber über eine aktuelle Empfehlung freuen. 
Bzg. der Auflösung dachte ich an WQHD, da "ultra-Hd"/4k wahrscheinlich zu teuer sein wird, aber falls ihr dahingegend auch preiswerte Vorschläge habt, äussert diese ruhig. 
Für den Monitor habe ich mir so ~300 Euro vorgestellt.
 Als Hardware verwende ich mometan eine Hd 7970 aus meiner signatur, wird aber eine r9 290 tri-x folgen.
 Danke für eure Hilfe!
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Joonnaaasss


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2014)

300€ für einen WQHD-Monitor ist arg knapp. Zumindest für Non-Korea Geräte.  -> LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 26", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: ab 2560x1440 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Korea-Monitoren muss ich leider passen. Frag am besten mal hier nach: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## blackout24 (29. August 2014)

QNIX QX2710 Dual-DVI Only und abfahrt! 280 €

Marken Monitor in WQHD kriegst du nicht unter 500 €.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (29. August 2014)

Ok, dachte die siedeln sich tendenziell eher tiefer an, kann natürlich auch noch nen hunderter locker machen, also der qnix kostet 280 und ein "markengerät" 500? Was ist den genau der unterschied. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Gigasax (29. August 2014)

Wie wärs mit dem BenQ hier:
BenQ GW2765HT, 27" (9H.LCELA.TBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist gerade neu auf dem Markt...daher gibt es auch leider keine Tests bis jetzt.

Oder du kannst noch ein wenig mehr locker machen und schaust dir mal die hier an: 
BenQ BL2710PT, 27" (9H.LAALB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den BL2710PT hab ich selbst und habe nichts auszusetzen


----------



## blackout24 (29. August 2014)

Beim Markenmonitor kriegst du noch Krimskrams Features dazu, wie irgendwelche On-Screen Displays etc. 
Der QNIX ist ein Samsung PLS Panel in einem Basic Gehäuse, Basic Standfuß (unverstellbar), 4 Knöpfe (2 Helligkeit, 2 Vol +/- für Lautsprecher) und einem Input der direkt ins Panel geht. Keine Sondermenüs, Bildaufbesserungs Algorithmen oder sonstiges. Außerdem werden bei den Korea Monitoren A- Panels verbaut die bei LG/Samsung aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht 100% die Tests erfüllt haben. Davon sieht man aber nichts. Bei meinem QNIX ist die Ausleuchtung, Helligkeit und Farbe absolut grandios. Keine Lichthöfe oder tote Pixel. Scheint wie im Supermarkt zu sein, wo die Gurke wegen 0,1 Grad Krümmung zuviel auf dem Müll landet.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (30. August 2014)

Also ich habe seit gestern einen Yamakasi Catleap 2B OC @ 120 Hz und bin begeistert. Der Monitor wirkt hochwertiger als die Konkurrenz von Asus etc. Und es ist ein IPS Display. Ein Monitor aus Korea ist die einzige Möglichkeit beides zubekommen : ein brilliantes  (IPS/PLS) und ein flüssiges (120Hz) Bild. Selbst der Asus Rog Swift für 900 Euro kann dies nicht bieten.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. September 2014)

Nun gut also denke ich das ich in richtung korea geräte gehen werde, wie sieht es dort mit den toten pixeln aus, gibt es da eine preiswerte überprüfung? Und welches modell würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

